# Petition, Wir wollen einen TR Sektion auf buffed.de



## woldemor (4. November 2007)

Hallo,

da ich hier im Forum oft gelesen habe das ihr einen TR Sektion auf buffed.de haben wollt, dachte ich mir einen Beitrag hier im Forum darüber zu starten.

Alle die dafür sind schreiben hier bitte rein. 


*Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion*

bye Woldemor


----------



## Galadith (4. November 2007)

ob das was bringen wird?

*Wir wollen auf buffed.de eine TR Sektion*


----------



## woldemor (4. November 2007)

Galadith schrieb:


> ob das was bringen wird?
> 
> *Wir wollen auf buffed.de eine TR Sektion*




Wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merine (4. November 2007)

ich glaube ich kopiere leute 

Wir wollen auf buffed.de eine TR Sektion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (4. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed.de eine TR Sektion


----------



## lampard (4. November 2007)

Wir wollten auf Buffed.de eine Tr Sektion


----------



## Alcarondas (4. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed.de einen TR Sektion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homi111 (4. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion

(was íst eine TR sektion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^)


----------



## woldemor (4. November 2007)

homi111 schrieb:


> Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion
> 
> (was íst eine TR sektion
> 
> ...




Tabula Rasa natürlich!


----------



## Phobius (4. November 2007)

*Wir wollen auf Buffed eine TR Sektion*

Anzumerken ist hier aber:
Natürlich nur wenn ihr dadurch nicht überfordert seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und falls doch ... Volontäre mögen die Autobahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (4. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed.de eine TR Sektion


----------



## Reviloh (4. November 2007)

TR könnte auch Test Realm heißen...


----------



## Haxxler (4. November 2007)

Joa ne Test Realm Sektion wär cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (4. November 2007)

wir wollen auf buffed.de ne tabula rasa sektion


----------



## zuechor (4. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion


----------



## nimike (4. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion


----------



## Jeff_Hardy (4. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed.de eine TR Sektion


----------



## Nijalet (4. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion


----------



## Zita (4. November 2007)

wir wollen auf buffed keine TR Sektion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (4. November 2007)

Wie war das bei anderen Spielen und dem Thema.
Wenn das Team von Buffed.de es für nötig hällt wird es eine Sektion geben ansonsten habt ihr Pech. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (4. November 2007)

wir wollen auf buffed.de eine tr sektion

@te:
bitte aber trotzdem aufhören ig den chat vollzuspamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (5. November 2007)

Sollen sie erstmal die HDRO Sektion gescheit ausbauen. Das Spiel gibt es schon länger und liegt hier irgendwie brach.


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2007)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Sollen sie erstmal die HDRO Sektion gescheit ausbauen. Das Spiel gibt es schon länger und liegt hier irgendwie brach.



Fehlt noch die Petition für ein neues Konto, auf das Ihr das Gehalt überweist für den Redakteur, Designer, Programmierer die wir einstellen um das Portal aufzubauen, zu füllen und zu pflegen. *g*


----------



## Sturmwut (5. November 2007)

Bin Auch dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (5. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Fehlt noch die Petition für ein neues Konto, auf das Ihr das Gehalt überweist für den Redakteur, Designer, Programmierer die wir einstellen um das Portal aufzubauen, zu füllen und zu pflegen. *g*



Ach ZAM...Ihr müsstet doch nur mal bissi Eure WoW Recherchen runter schrauben, dann hättet Ihr auch mehr Zeit für andere Spiele...


----------



## Nostromoss (5. November 2007)

ZAm dann müsste aber ne Classics sektion auch kommen wenn dann

Tr ne danke lieber UO ^^


----------



## ei8th (5. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Fehlt noch die Petition für ein neues Konto, auf das Ihr das Gehalt überweist für den Redakteur, Designer, Programmierer die wir einstellen um das Portal aufzubauen, zu füllen und zu pflegen. *g*



Ich glaube den meissten wuerde schon ein dediziertes Forum genuegen, und dafuer sollten wohl genug "Programmierer" da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (5. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed eine HG:L Sektion


----------



## Omukae (5. November 2007)

wir wollen auf buffed.de eine tr sektion


----------



## Attera (5. November 2007)

ich will ein wurstbrot


----------



## Frostbite (5. November 2007)

*Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion*


----------



## Rhinitas (5. November 2007)

*wir wollen auf buffed eine TR sektion!*


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (5. November 2007)

jo Tabula Rasa sektion wär nett. 

_Aber ich persönlich fände eine Hellgate Sektion trotzdem besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## CelticBastard (5. November 2007)

*Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion*


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2007)

Böse Zungen mögen behaupten, dass es auffällig wirkt, wenn soviele User mit einstelligen Beiträgen ein und dasselbe verlangen und dabei ähnlich einsilbig bleiben wie der TE.


----------



## gooron (5. November 2007)

als tr fan würde mich das natürlich freuen eine gute info seite zu tr zu finden. zumindest mal ein vernünftiges forum wäre toll, und der ein oder andere goddie vielleicht inform von liste der logos mit koords usw.
aber auch ist klar das das wieder zusätzliche kosten verursacht. vielleicht findet sich ja eine möglichkeit, das ganze zumindest für den anfang kostengünstig, aber trotzdem informativ zu gestalten. nicht umsonst steht ja unter euerm logo " das portal für online-spiele"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und nicht das portal für wow ^^.

mal schauen was sich ergibt, freuen würde mich es trotzdem.


sers gooron


----------



## dart0r (5. November 2007)

Ich bin für eine TR Sektion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nakatochi (5. November 2007)

Ich bin persönlich auch für eine "*Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion*" Aktion.

Und wenns geht noch so ein paar andere Online-Games. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Wie einer meiner Vorposter gesagt hat "BUFFED Das Portal für Online-Spiele".

MfG
Nakatochi


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. November 2007)

ich finde die idee mit lediglich einem seperaten forum äußerst genial

dafür reichen die resourcen und die deutsche tr spieler wissen wo sie "hingehören" ^^
ne ganze sektion aufbauen wäre vll wirklich übertrieben im vergleich zu der kurzen zeit die es tr erst live gibt...

n dediziertes forum wäre also mein herzenswunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut


----------



## Petera (6. November 2007)

Mit Hilfe eines eigenen Forums könnten wir beweisen, wieviel Interesse an Tabula Rasa besteht. Wenn es stark genug ist, kommt die Sektion automatisch. 

Also, schenkt uns wenigstens ein eigenes Forum.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Nofel (6. November 2007)

"Für ein eigenes Forum" und vielleicht auch ne quest Datenbank.


----------



## Bananabill (6. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich find das Game einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangix2 (7. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion!!


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. November 2007)

was mir nur so auffällt...gäbs n eigenes buffed tr forum würd ich eher sinnvoll dort schreiben können als auf kreative beiträge im gott&die welt forum warten um über weiß gott was zu reden o_O

hoffen wir es melden sich noch fleißig welche^^


----------



## rhcurly (7. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion

Dieses Game verdient es !!!


----------



## Uktawa (7. November 2007)

Ich muss sagen eine eigene Sektion macht einfach keinen Sinn. Es gibt viel zu wenig Inhalt im Spiel selber als das man dafür wie bei WoW/War/Lotro extra eine Sektion für aufmachen müsste. Alles was man wissen muss findet man im Handbuch (für nicht Preorderkunden wohl nur als Download verfügbar da es in der Standart Box nur ein Minihandbuch gibt) oder auf der Website selber. Dort erkennt man auch schnell das es nur "wenig" Monstertypen, Waffentypen oder Rüstungstypen und "Skills" gibt als in vergleichbaren Spielen. Es ist irgendwie etwas minimalistisch gehalten wie ich finde. Quasi 1+1=2 statt 3x6=18  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Deshalb finde ich lohnt es sich in keiner Weise hier eine eigene Sektion auf zu machen. Was soll denn da rein ausser einem eigenem Foum ? Questleitfäden...haha..die Quest sind so leicht im Spiel..man muss nichtmal suchen weil man auf der Map immer sieht wo genau man hin muss...


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. November 2007)

uktawa wie weit bist ig?
ab lvl 20+ wirds schon ein bisschen härter, nur mehr vielleicht die hälfte der quests sind dann tatsächlich auf der map verzeichnet

eine eigene sektion wie wow etc ist auch meiner eminung zu viel
ein forum ist aber imho durchaus angebracht

zu behaupten dass tr "leer" sei im gegensatz zu anderen mmos find ich ein wenig unfair, das spiel ist zuersteinmal nicht leer, es legt seinen schwerpunkt halt eben nicht auf "itemgeilheit" und grinden sondern auf spielerlebnis und story
zweitens ist das spiel gerade mal ne gute woche raus und du vergleichst es mit spielen die 1 jahr und mehr am buckel haben? wow am anfang war mindestens so leer wie tr...oder voll, wie auch immer man es betrachtet

was kann ich mich erinnern wie toll das war wie damals dire maul angekündigt worden ist "boah" haben sich alle heute gedacht...und heute is es standard wir können es uns nicht uas dem spiel wegdenken
gibt tr ein jahr, dann wird man genug sehen was dazugekommen ist und dann schon gar nicht mehr wegzudenken ist

oder ein beispiel jetzt?
noch vor einem monat in der beta gab es keine "tabs" im inventar...alle gegenstände sind lediglich in 50 taschenplätze reingepurzelt
heute haben wir 5 tabs und somit 250 item plätze - nicht mehr wegzudenken!

salut


----------



## Petera (7. November 2007)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen eine eigene Sektion macht einfach keinen Sinn. Es gibt viel zu wenig Inhalt im Spiel selber als das man dafür wie bei WoW/War/Lotro extra eine Sektion für aufmachen müsste. Alles was man wissen muss findet man im Handbuch (für nicht Preorderkunden wohl nur als Download verfügbar da es in der Standart Box nur ein Minihandbuch gibt) oder auf der Website selber. Dort erkennt man auch schnell das es nur "wenig" Monstertypen, Waffentypen oder Rüstungstypen und "Skills" gibt als in vergleichbaren Spielen. Es ist irgendwie etwas minimalistisch gehalten wie ich finde. Quasi 1+1=2 statt 3x6=18
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry, ich will dir nicht in allem Wiedersprechen, aber wenn ich das Verhältnis zwischen zu vergebenen Trainigspunkten und Fähigkeiten sehe, ist das Skillsystem von TabulaRasa anspruchsvoller als das von WoW. Im letzgenannten muss man sich z.B. nicht um die Attributspunkte kümmern und die Chance sich wirklich zu verskillen ist weitaus geringer. Trotz des Klonsystems wäre es sinnvoll sich über die einzelnen Skillbäume austauschen zu können, vor allem im Hinblick auf die spätere Rolle des Charakters in einer Gruppe. Außerdem sind im Handbuch nur grundlegende Arten von Waffen und Rüstungen hinterlegt. Jede Waffenart kann aber auch verschiedene Schadensarten besitzen.... u.s.w.

Ein eigenes Forum wäre der erste und auch verdiente Schritt. So wie sich das Spiel entwickelt, kann sich auch das Engagement von Buffed entwickeln. Sicher, man hat den Eindruck das man eher den vorsichtigen Weg bei Tabula Rasa gegangen ist, also zuerst einmal die Ressourcen minimiert einsetzen, das gerade noch ein vernünftiger Spielspass gewährleistet ist. Aber das ist bei einem MMO mit SF-Inhalten wohl veständlich und immer noch besser, als wenn die Serveranzahl sich verringern würden oder die Betreiber pleite gehen.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## ThomasO (7. November 2007)

TR = Tabula Rasa  

Ironie: 
Klar kommt man auch sofort drauf

Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne das Game. 
Hab Videos gesehn davon und als schlecht befunden.


----------



## wargi (7. November 2007)

wir wollen in tr eine buffed sektion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoblino (7. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion


----------



## Jokie (7. November 2007)

wollen klingt so nach fordern .......


Ich hätte gern ne TR Sektion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Br3ak3r (7. November 2007)

ihr hättet euch viele Seiten erspart, wenn ihr einfach eine Ja/Nein Umfrage gestartet hättet. Ich bin für die Erweiterung der Community und neue, ehrgeizige Gamerinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyfish (7. November 2007)

ich hätte sehr gerne eine TR Sektion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woldemor (7. November 2007)

Jokie schrieb:


> wollen klingt so nach fordern .......
> Ich hätte gern ne TR Sektion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hast Du recht, ab jetzt heißt es:

Wir hätte sehr *gerne* eine TR Sektion


----------



## Tuteltax (7. November 2007)

Ja !!!

Wir hätten SEHR SEHR gerne eine TR Sektion


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. November 2007)

wie wärs mit einfach bitte? ^^

@ Thomas O
wenns dich nicht interessiert warum postest du hier dann? o_O
mich interessiert hdro auch nicht und post ich das ins hdro forum? nö ;P
leben und leben lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

salut^^


----------



## Schlächter1 (7. November 2007)

Zita schrieb:


> wir wollen auf buffed keine TR Sektion.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. November 2007)

Schlächter schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> auch dagegen
> ...



ich will auch kein hdro sektion weil ichs nicht brauche - wayne? andere lieben hdro und denen sei es gegönnt^^


----------



## Tomtar (7. November 2007)

ich find die idee gut denn wir haben hier ja auch war und lotro oder ncih?^^


----------



## ThomasO (7. November 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einfach bitte? ^^
> 
> @ Thomas O
> wenns dich nicht interessiert warum postest du hier dann? o_O
> ...



HM!

Vielleicht weil ich damit sagen möchte, interessiert mich nicht, will ich nicht, brauche ich nicht.
Ich tue meine Meinung kund, wofür das Forum da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nakatochi (7. November 2007)

ThomasO schrieb:


> TR = Tabula Rasa
> 
> Ironie:
> Klar kommt man auch sofort drauf
> ...



Hi alle 

"Hab Videos gesehen davon und als schlecht befunden"

Sehr schöne aussage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie wärs wenn du dir nicht durch Videos eine aussage bildest sondern es erstmal testest.

Sage ja auch nicht das HGL doof ist, weil ich es noch nicht getestet habe. Bin da noch offen mit der Meinung und werde es auch noch testen und es dann erst beurteilen.

MfG
Nakatochi


----------



## ArcaJeth (8. November 2007)

Also eine TR-Sektion wäre super, aber mir persönlich würde auch ein Forum reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (na gut, vielleicht mehrere "Allgemein", "Handel" und sowas eben).


----------



## Vilkoxofo (8. November 2007)

Ich finde es einfach nur schade das manche leute etwas am "umschlag" beurteilen und dann auch noch die vorn kopf stossen die es "gelesen" haben.

hier reinzuschreiben"wollen wir NICHT" iss echt kontraproduktiv .
Ich persönlich hab auch nicht den nerv HdRO zu testen aber deswegen Sabotiere ich die leute doch nicht die es gernen zocken

Klar klingt "wollen" nach Fordern
Genau das tun wir hier,schliesslich gibts ohne buffed community auch kein buffed.de

Mich würde es einfach nur freuen wenn die Jungs von buffed auch auf dieses(nicht besser oder schlechtere,einfach nur anderes)MMOG ein auge werfen würden da ich sie echt für fähig halte.

(und ne missionsdatenbank wär echt nice häng da ein wenig^^)

mfg


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. November 2007)

Vilkoxofo schrieb:


> (und ne missionsdatenbank wär echt nice häng da ein wenig^^)



und ich wette es gäbe genug hier die bereit wären dem buffed team hier unter die arme zu greifen (ich zumindest)
wenn wir schon was wollen müssen wir auch bereit sein etwas zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut


----------



## Rankoro (8. November 2007)

Sagt mal ich glaub ich spinne! Hat irgendwer von euch schonmal das Wort BITTE gehört, nein weil da steht hier die ganze Zeit "Wir wollen ...". Wenn man fordern will, muß man auch entgegenkommend und höfflich sein.

Soweit mal dazu, btt. Das was ich bisher von Tabula Rasa lese, klingt zumindestens nicht ganz so krass nach so einem Kurzweilergame wie HG: L. Aber ob das Spiel potenzial hat muß sich noch herausstellen.

Grüße


----------



## CyberSAP (8. November 2007)

Nakatochi schrieb:


> Ich bin persönlich auch für eine "*Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion*" Aktion.
> 
> Und wenns geht noch so ein paar andere Online-Games.
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich zu!

Spiele zwar auch WoW aber TR is my fav !

Greetz, SAP


----------



## rhcurly (8. November 2007)

Natürlich muss das Spiel noch reifen. Habt einfach noch Geduld und ihr müsst feststellen, dass es locker an die Branchenriesen drankommt. Ich prognostiziere das einfach mal. Warum? Richard Gariott ist ein Veteran in dem Gebiet. Wenn man so viel Enthusiasmus in etwas legt, dann hat es auch Zukunft. RGTR ist gerade mal sieben Tage draußen !!! 

Denken wir doch mal zurück! Was kann man von einem MMOG inhaltlich in dieser Zeit verlangen?!? Diese Frage sollte sich mal jeder stellen. Meiner Meinung nach, bietet RGTR bis zum ersten großen Patch genug Potential für Liebhaber von dieser Art Spiele (third person shoter mit rpg Inhalten). Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 

Einen äquivalenten vergleich mit WOW/HDRO etc. verkneife ich mir und ich bitte auch euch mal objektiv zu sein, auch wenn ihr euch vielleicht als Liebhaber eures Games leicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. 

Aussagen wie "ich möchte keine TR Sektion" oder "ich finde es schlecht" oder"ich habe ein Video gesehen und es für schlecht befunden" sind unqualifiziert und, verzeiht den Ausdruck, "dumm" !!! Kritik sollte konstruktiv sein! Ich mag das Genre, in dem WOW spielt, überhaupt nicht, trotzdem finde ich, objektiv, dass es ein sehr gutes Spiel und eine bestimmt wunderschöne Welt ist, in der Menschen sich aufhalten können. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit HDRO. RGTR ist aber genau das Spiel, was mir als MMOG noch gefehlt hat. 

Ich bitte die Mods/Admins etc. mal eine statistische Umfrage zu starten, sonst verstricken wir uns hier in pro und contra online Spiele und das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache.

Ich diesem Sinne...


----------



## Blauauge (8. November 2007)

Wir wünschen uns eine TR Sektion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2007)

Also eine Portal-Sektion wird es erstmal nicht geben - aber wir könnten Euch ein Forum einrichten - wenn Ihr mir mitteilt - welche Unter-Foren unbedingt rein sollten (so 4-5)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also eine Portal-Sektion wird es erstmal nicht geben - aber wir könnten Euch ein Forum einrichten - wenn Ihr mir mitteilt - welche Unter-Foren unbedingt rein sollten (so 4-5)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME=)

Allgemein
Klassen
Guides
LFG/Clans (ist nicht unbedingt notwendig)
RP (ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig)

das wäre was mir gerade spontan einfällt aber ich wette es gibt bessere vorschläge^^

danke!!!


----------



## ei8th (8. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also eine Portal-Sektion wird es erstmal nicht geben - aber wir könnten Euch ein Forum einrichten - wenn Ihr mir mitteilt - welche Unter-Foren unbedingt rein sollten (so 4-5)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juhu! Meine vorschlaege:

*"Offene Frequenz"* (Allgemeines Forum)
*"Die AFS und Du" *(PvE, Quests, Crafting und PvP; Der Slogan ist dem aktuellen TR Launch Trailer entnommen)
*"Militärdepot"* (Handelsforum und "Dasß-ist-meine-Ausrüstung-Forum; Militärdepot wird der offizielle Name des kommenden TR Auktionshauses sein)
*"Foreas Basis Taverne"* oder "Briefe von der Front" oder "Soldanten-Tagebücher" oder aehnliches (Rollenspiel Forum)
*"AFS Rekrutierungsbehörde"* (Clan Rekrutierungen und Suche)


----------



## Blauauge (8. November 2007)

Danke Zam, das ist schon mal ein Anfag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (8. November 2007)

Ich hoffe schwer, dass Buffed diesem Software-Pfusch von Garridiot keine eigene Sektion widmet. Das Spiel ist ein absoluter Schandfleck in der MMO-Szene und mit zwei zwinkernden Augen im besten Fall Mittelmaß. Pfui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyberSAP (8. November 2007)

ei8th schrieb:


> Juhu! Meine vorschlaege:
> 
> *"Offene Frequenz"* (Allgemeines Forum)
> *"Die AFS und Du" *(PvE, Quests, Crafting und PvP; Der Slogan ist dem aktuellen TR Launch Trailer entnommen)
> ...


 
Jep, die Namensvorschläge sind passend finde ich.

Hier mein Erweiterungsvorschlag:

*"Offene Frequenz"* (Allgemeines Forum)
*"AFS Karriereleiter"* (Klassen)
*"Die AFS und Du" *(PvE, Quests, Crafting und PvP; Der Slogan ist dem aktuellen TR Launch Trailer entnommen)
*"Militärdepot"* (Handelsforum und "Das-ist-meine-Ausrüstung-Forum; Militärdepot wird der offizielle Name des kommenden TR Auktionshauses sein)
*"Foreas Basis Taverne"* oder "Briefe von der Front" oder "Soldanten-Tagebücher" oder aehnliches (Rollenspiel Forum)
*"AFS Rekrutierungsbehörde"* (Clan Rekrutierungen und Suche)

Gruß, SAP


----------



## VuLIoM (8. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe schwer, dass Buffed diesem Software-Pfusch von Garridiot keine eigene Sektion widmet. Das Spiel ist ein absoluter Schandfleck in der MMO-Szene und mit zwei zwinkernden Augen im besten Fall Mittelmaß. Pfui
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/singd


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe schwer, dass Buffed diesem Software-Pfusch von Garridiot keine eigene Sektion widmet. Das Spiel ist ein absoluter Schandfleck in der MMO-Szene und mit zwei zwinkernden Augen im besten Fall Mittelmaß. Pfui
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hossa...beim bild-zeitung "wie verfasse ich hetz artikel ohne meinen eigenen hass zu zeigen" workshop gewesen?

wenn du das spiel nicht magst, dann schreib auch dediziert dass es dir persönlich nicht gefällt...aber vermiese es nicht anderen leuten die das spiel sehr wohl mögen
leben und leben lassen

salut


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2007)

CyberSAP schrieb:


> Jep, die Namensvorschläge sind passend finde ich.
> 
> Hier mein Erweiterungsvorschlag:
> 
> ...



Mh - bitte allgemeinere Namen - das auch User, die das Spiel NOCH nicht haben, damit zurecht kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - bitte allgemeinere Namen - das auch User, die das Spiel NOCH nicht haben, damit zurecht kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dann einfach:

Allgemein (spontane bzw allerlei fragen zu klassen, skills, quests etc - sammelinfos werden in der guides sektion zusammengefasst)
Guides (sollte infos von genereller gültigkeit haben, sprich thread die jedem einmal nützlich sein können - logos fundorte, waffenguides etc)
Handel (selbsterklärend)
Rp (könnte man vll anders benennen)
LFG/Clan (auch relativ klar)

was anderes fällt mir nicht ein...schon gar nicht wenn man die namen "rp neutral" halten soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wobei ich sagen muss thumgsup! ei8th, find die ideen sehr gut ^^)

danke nochmals
salut


----------



## ei8th (8. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - bitte allgemeinere Namen - das auch User, die das Spiel NOCH nicht haben, damit zurecht kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Allgemeines Forum
Klassenforum
Gameplay Forum
Handlesforum
Rollenspielforum
Clan Forum

*Gaehn*


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also eine Portal-Sektion wird es erstmal nicht geben - aber wir könnten Euch ein Forum einrichten - wenn Ihr mir mitteilt - welche Unter-Foren unbedingt rein sollten (so 4-5)



ich glaub wir dürfen nur maximal 5 nennen^^
klassen und gameplay forum würde ich in eines zusammenfassen...besser ein gut gefülltest forum als 2 halb leere - außerdem geht das eine sowieso ins andere über und ob man es guides oder gameplay sektion nennt ist schnuppe

salut


----------



## rhcurly (8. November 2007)

@Schambambel: /laugh


----------



## CyberSAP (8. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - bitte allgemeinere Namen - das auch User, die das Spiel NOCH nicht haben, damit zurecht kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, dann vielleicht eben anders herum? Wäre das möglich?
*Allgemeines* - Untertitel: "Offene Frequenz"
*Klassen* - Untertitel: "AFS Karriereleiter" (Ich würde sogar Unterforen für die einzelnen Klassen vorschlagen, ausreichend wäre aber auch zumindest für Rekrut, Soldaten und Spezialisten)
*Quests und Instanzen* - Untertitel: "Die AFS und Du"
*Clans* - Untertitel: "AFS Rekrutierungsbehörde"
*Rollenspiel Forum* - Untertitel: "Foreas Basis Taverne" oder "Briefe von der Front" oder "Soldanten-Tagebücher"
Das mit den Untertiteln passend zum Spiel fände ich schon recht neckisch, weil z.B. auch die offizielle Website so aufgebaut ist. Dort ist zum Beispiel unter dem Menüpunkt "Kampfausbildung" - "Diensttauglichkeit" die Hardwarevorraussetzung zu finden. Dies ist nur ein Beispiel und dieser militärische Ton zieht sich halt auch durch die gesamte Seite und man wird als Spieler immer wieder damit "konfrontiert".

Gruß, SAP

*EDIT:* 2007-11-09 - Rollenspielforum hinzugefügt


----------



## Luanna (8. November 2007)

Ich bin sehr Interessiert an einem TR Forum um sich mit anderen TR auszutauschen.

Die Unterteilung passt recht gut zu dem recht Schroffen und Militärischen Umgangston in TR.

...


----------



## Jácks (8. November 2007)

*Wir wollen auf Buffed.de eine TR sektion ^.^


Mööööööp
*


----------



## Xerodod (8. November 2007)

Wir wollen eine Tabula Rasa Sektion, auf Buffed.de! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (8. November 2007)

*Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion*.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@RubenPplinius: Wo haste denn die Signatur her, gibts da etwa schon Seiten, die automatische TR-Sigs generieren?


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. November 2007)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> *Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne hab ich für mich/für meinen clan zusammengebastelt ^^

von vorgefertigten weiß ich noch nichts, müsste man sich mal umsehen...
salut^^

edit: find die idee von SAP super! (nur ein rp oder handels bereich fehlt^^)


----------



## woldemor (8. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also eine Portal-Sektion wird es erstmal nicht geben - aber wir könnten Euch ein Forum einrichten - wenn Ihr mir mitteilt - welche Unter-Foren unbedingt rein sollten (so 4-5)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist doch super,  vielen DANK. 

War der Kampf schonmal ein Teil Erfolg!


----------



## CyberSAP (9. November 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> [...]
> edit: find die idee von SAP super! (nur ein rp oder handels bereich fehlt^^)



Naja die Namensideen sind ursprünglich von ei8ht.

Eine Handelsforum finde ich nicht unbedingt nötig, da ja bald eh das "Auktionshaus" in TR kommt - hoffentlich. 

Greetz, SAP


----------



## Kronis (10. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf Buffed.de eine TR sektion


----------



## Kimbini (11. November 2007)

Klärt mich mal bitte auf. was heißt "TR"?


----------



## ArcaJeth (11. November 2007)

TR = Tabula Rasa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (11. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Fehlt noch die Petition für ein neues Konto, auf das Ihr das Gehalt überweist für den Redakteur, Designer, Programmierer die wir einstellen um das Portal aufzubauen, zu füllen und zu pflegen. *g*



Ja Zam, sei mal net so..
gib uns mal ein TR Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (12. November 2007)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> Ja Zam, sei mal net so..
> gib uns mal ein TR Forum
> 
> 
> ...



ich frag mich auch wanns soweit ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

salut


----------



## X0RDAN (12. November 2007)

ich will keine tr section DAs spiel isn Flop1


----------



## ei8th (12. November 2007)

X0RDAN schrieb:


> ich will keine tr section DAs spiel isn Flop1



Und ich will keine WoW Berichte weil mir das Spiel nicht gefaellt.

Du warst auch auf der Argumentationsschule, oder?


----------



## SpecialAgent (12. November 2007)

warum das ganze gespamme eine umfrage hätts auch getan ...

achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Docpille (12. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion


----------



## Satus (12. November 2007)

Super, ich dachte schon ich bin allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir wollen auf buffed eine TR Sektion   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ermo (12. November 2007)

Vielleicht wäre es einfacher gewesen eine Umfrage einzufügen und die Leute so abstimmen zu lassen. Wenn dann eine bestimmte Anzahl von Befürwortern erreicht ist , dann wird Buffed.de sicher darauf reagieren.


----------



## Arahtor (12. November 2007)

Infèrnál schrieb:


> Wie war das bei anderen Spielen und dem Thema.
> Wenn das Team von Buffed.de es für nötig hällt wird es eine Sektion geben ansonsten habt ihr Pech.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Wir wollen auf buffed.de KEINE TR sektion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhcurly (13. November 2007)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Wir wollen auf buffed.de KEINE TR sektion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und warum nicht?


----------



## Dogar (13. November 2007)

hmm Schaun mer mal welche spiele hier im Forum sind

World Of Warcraft - Fantasy
Warhammer Online - Fantasy
Der Herr der Ringe Online - Fantasy 

scheint so das hier ein Fantasy Forum wäre ^^

und alle drei haben eine grosse hintergrundstory.

Was hat Tabula Rasa eigentlich zu bieten an Storys/Tabletop/Filmen/Merchandise ? 

Das hört sich jetzt nur negativ an ...

Deswegen sag ich mal (auch wen ich es in der Beta gespielt hab und nich so dolle fand)

/Sign für Tabula Rasa Unterforum bei Buffed.de


----------



## Trixan (13. November 2007)

Ich will auf buffed.de eine Minesweeper sektion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (13. November 2007)

Dogar schrieb:


> hmm Schaun mer mal welche spiele hier im Forum sind
> 
> World Of Warcraft - Fantasy
> Warhammer Online - Fantasy
> ...



deine sig is viel zu lang ^^

naja @topic

nur weil tr neu ist und sich manche hier noch nicht mit der story befasst haben heißt das doch lange noch nicht dass tr keine story hat
tr hat eine verdammt tiefe und gute story und das spiel vermittelt weit mehr story feeling als wow - ganz ehrlich!
aber okay ich verstehe dass viele dem leitsatz "was der bauer ned kennt das frisst er ned" treu bleiben, daher könnte man diskutieren was man wolle...die leute kennens nicht, wollens also nicht wtf o_O

nur weil die 3 mmos die bisher gelistet fantasy mmos sind heißt das nicht dass buffed nur auf fantasy mmos spezialisiert ist
buffed ist ein mmo portal...und kein elfen und orks portal
sowohl fantasy als auch sci fi bietet schöne seiten und es gibt genug fans beider settings
also mit dem fantasy forum argument fahrt man nicht weit denk ich...

eine eigene sektion, das geb ich abermals zu, ist zu groß, aber ein eigenes forum wäre nicht zu viel verlangt denke ich und würde auch eine offene möglichkeit für jedemann/frau geben dort reinzulesen und sich ein bild von tr zu machen...abseits der fanboy und doomsayer threads

salut


----------



## Schambambel (13. November 2007)

rhcurly schrieb:


> und warum nicht?



Wenn jedes mittelmäßige (und das auch nur mit viel Augenzwinkern) Spiel eine eigene Sektion bekommen würde, wär bald kein Platz mehr für Titel, die zurecht eine bekamen.


----------



## Torien (13. November 2007)

wir wollen auf buffed KEINE TR Sektion!!


----------



## Dogar (13. November 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> deine sig is viel zu lang ^^



find ich nich ^^


----------



## Schambambel (13. November 2007)

Dogar schrieb:


> find ich nich ^^



Die steht unter deinen Kommentaren^^ Sind eigentlich kaum zu übersehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *achtungscherz*

Btw: Macht mal jemand ne Umfrage zu diesem Thema auf? Würd mich interessieren aber will nich FP.


----------



## RubenPlinius (13. November 2007)

ihr die dagegen sind...habt ihr das spiel eigentlich schon gespielt? und das länger als 3 stunden?
ich hätts in der ersten stunde auch an die wand klatschen können aber mit der zeit bekommt es wirklichn reiz und ich denke es gibt mittlerweile einige denen es sehr gut gefällt

dass bugs drin sind muss man dem spiel nachsehen, immerhin sinds ja jetzt erst 12 tage die es live ist...
alle tun so als müsste ein spiel perfekt am markt kommen und doch...ist nichts perfekt ;P
solang es spaß macht ist alles in ordnung ^^
und die spaßbremsen namens lag dir zur zeit teils herrschen sind hoffentlich bald geschichte, dann kann man nur noch an der eigenen faulheit scheitern dass man das spiel nicht mag (oder man mag einfach das setting nicht, aber mit so vernünftigen argumenten kommt glaub ich niemand^^)

salut


----------



## ei8th (13. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Wenn jedes mittelmäßige (und das auch nur mit viel Augenzwinkern) Spiel eine eigene Sektion bekommen würde, wär bald kein Platz mehr für Titel, die zurecht eine bekamen.



Ja, nich dass das Forum ueberlauft. Ich mein wer soll das denn alles aufwischen?

Was ein (und das auch nur mit viel augenzwinkern) mittelmaessiger Kommentar.


----------



## Karzaak (14. November 2007)

Also ich fände eine TabulaRasa Sektion auch nicht schlecht...
(könnte daran liegen, dass ich es mir auch geholt habe)

Ich denke aber die im Bann der Dämonen (Buffy-Buffed muhahahahaha) werden das ganz einfach von der Nachfrage und den bereitgestellten Infos abhängig machen.
Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Morphheus (14. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed.de eine TR Sektion!


----------



## Marceli_der_Gnom (14. November 2007)

Infèrnál schrieb:


> Wie war das bei anderen Spielen und dem Thema.
> Wenn das Team von Buffed.de es für nötig hällt wird es eine Sektion geben ansonsten habt ihr Pech.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




TR > WoW   . Also WoW Sektion löschen und TR draus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne mal im ernst. das Problem an nder TR sektion ist was will man da rein pappen ? 

Itemdrops sind relativ uninteressant. Da man eh genung findet. Logos naja die wichtigen sind gequestet die ne komplette liste findet man auf tabularasawiki.org. 

hmm das keine Addons gibt atm ist eher schwer da was zu machen ;d


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. November 2007)

Marceli_der_Gnom schrieb:


> TR > WoW   . Also WoW Sektion löschen und TR draus machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hast vollkommen recht, content ist genug im spiel nur zahlt es sich kaum aus das als content sammlung zu presentieren, da die items (worauf ja der hauptteil der wow datenbank ruht) zufallsgeneriert sind...
und ganz ehrlich: ein eigenes forum hilft da mehr, wie mühsam eine quest datenbank zu erstellen

wäre cool wenn wir das forum kriegen^^

salut


----------



## Minastirit (14. November 2007)

gebt denen doch ein kleines forum mit obertopic und ein paar kleinen wie 

skillung (gibts das da? kp hab das game ncoh ned)
questen
schlachten oder was auch immer
rest

das ist doch ned soo der aufwand

hdro hat auch eins und das find ich wesendlich langweiliger (meine meinung ich weis)

/vote für so ein ober topic für TR und von mir aus auch für die anderen games

könnt ja die bekannten so
wow
hdro
xxx

rest -- hier alle anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so schwer kann das ja nicht sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ouzz (14. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed.de eine TR Sektion


----------



## mazze3333 (14. November 2007)

Wir wollen auf buffed.de eine TR Sektion


----------

